# Tastes Changing with the Seasons



## Stosta (26/4/16)

Greetings Forumites!

This morning I woke up and noticed that it was a little chillier than it normally is at 04h00, obviously we have seen the end of the hot, sticky, and overall disgusting summer days, and are headed into the glory of a cold and depressing winter.

I have a question to ask of the long-time vapers here (really anyone that has been vaping over a year). Can I expect a change in my favourite flavour profiles as the seasons change, with regards to my vaping? I know my body is kicking into a craving for dark, creamy beers, and the thought of a light and fruity IPA isn't really appealing at this point. Will my fruit and mint ADV take a backseat over Winter for something else?

I feel I should gauge this before I blow my bi-monthly budget on juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (26/4/16)

I definitely prefer Mint/Menthol and Fruits more in Summer and Spring.

And when its colder then I start to opt for bakery, custards etc.

I didn't realize this till recently. When it was very hot and dry here, I thought mint/menthol and fruits had become my thing. I thought I had gone off custards and bakery... then a few cold days, and I'm happy with them again. So I thought back as best I could and realized this was a pattern with me.

Basically I like 'refreshing' juices more in the heat, and 'comfort' in the cold. Its not to say I won't mix it up - just a general trend I've noticed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (26/4/16)

And my normal ADV just went on special (No prizes for guessing)! This will really have to show a trend for me not to change!


----------



## Lushen (26/4/16)

Interesting topic, and I definitely want to follow this 

In the warmer months, I noticed that I prefer a menthol vape in the day and a fruity vape in the evenings. I think I like the fruity vapes with beers.
Colder months, I prefer a creamy warm vape in the day and a sweet tobacco in the evenings, which usually goes well with whiskey.

When I have travelled to a warmer country in our cold months, my preference of juice changes for warmer weather as well...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (26/4/16)

This is a little strange. Because when your body is needing or lacking a certain thing (eg. salt) - you will actually crave it.
Whats interesting here, is this is not an actual "need".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/4/16)

I also prefer menthol on hotter days 
I am not a big dessert fan but the thought of a rich creamy vape is slightly more appealing on a colder day

Nice thread @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/4/16)

I generally stick to bakery or dessert type flavours all year round. What I have noticed though is that I enjoy menthols more on the colder days. I do a lot of menthol during winter and rainy periods, I think this is my body telling me to prepare for times when people usually get the sniffles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/16)

I do menthol morning noon and night... summer winter spring and autumn.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (26/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I generally stick to bakery or dessert type flavours all year round.



Galute

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (26/4/16)

Nevermind changing with the seasons, I find that depending on the time of day I wish for a different type of juice.
Morning and early afternoon I like my fruity vapes. Late afternoon is for my sweet juices and evening (especially after supper)I'm always hankering for a dessert juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imperator (26/4/16)

I've certainly noticed a change in my preferences depending on the weather. It's probably just because I've been brainwashed to associate certain tastes with different seasons but, as Greyz said, the time of the day matters too! 

A really good ADV stays in the tank all day, regardless of the season

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (26/4/16)

Greyz said:


> Nevermind changing with the seasons, I find that depending on the time of day I wish for a different type of juice.
> Morning and early afternoon I like my fruity vapes. Late afternoon is for my sweet juices and evening (especially after supper)I'm always hankering for a dessert juice.



+1


----------



## cam (26/4/16)

My ADV Has not changed in over a year, however i do change what i rotate around it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bartart (26/4/16)

Wow u guys are so organized I fill two tanks for the day and it depends on what I'm feels NG like in the morning and what I happen to have as flavours. Mostly I buy a mixture of fruit desert and coffee

Reactions: Like 2


----------

